# Clyde's New Ride!



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

He looks so happy!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He looks ready to go! What a good idea!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh yes he looks so happy!!! Sweet boy!!! Love


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh sweet Clyde how loved you are.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww......that's great. He looks so happy.

He's one very lucky boy to have you as his mom.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

What a great idea, He looks like he could go anywhere in his Clyde-Hopper. He has a very special Mom, That's for sure!!!! HUGS>>>>>>>>


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Adorable Clyde, you are the sweetest boy, we all love you!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, I love that and Clyde apparently as well 

When Toby's arthritis was getting worse, I always told him that I needed to get him a wagon. 

Clyde is so loved by his mum


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, that is SO cool! He looks so happy in it, too!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful Clyde! He looks like he's saying 'Thanks Mom, this is too cool'


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That is the coolest! A ClydeMobile  I love it but I'm _not_ showing that to Bentley!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

awww what a sweet boy in his new wheels. I'm sure he's very thankful for your help to get him to the places he loves.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Love that Clyde Ride!!! Looks like Clyde is ready to roam!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Clyde is so lucky to have such a caring Mom...love the Clydemobile!

Pete & Woody


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I love Clyde's new ride!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You have given my heart a big smile this morning  I wish you both many miles of adventures ahead with his new wheels.

Thank you for doing this for him!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> You have given my heart a big smile this morning  I wish you both many miles of adventures ahead with his new wheels.
> 
> Thank you for doing this for him!



I don't know if I would have ever thought of it, if I hadn't been so touched by you, Tucker and his wagon. I looked at many wagons, and knew lifting them in and out of my truck wasn't going to happen. So, we found this; it was before Clyde's diagnosis. I hope it gets LOTS of use! Thank You Steve!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I love Clyde's new ride. Enjoy the ride sweet Clyde.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Such a lovely and loving thing to do! The look on his face is full of joy!


----------

